# Server um 14 Uhr Down ?



## muecke79 (13. September 2008)

Hi war gerade mit ner schönen truppe zum abschluss bischen pvp machen und dann fliege ich vom server und muss feststellen das mein server KEMMLER runtergefahren wurde . Weiss es nicht genau aber er ist jetzt grau unterlegt weiss jemand mehr ? Weil andere server laufen noch nur ein paar sind runtergefahren wurde oder fahren die alle nacheinander runter bis 15 uhr ?


----------



## Tazmal (13. September 2008)

muecke79 schrieb:


> Hi war gerade mit ner schönen truppe zum abschluss bischen pvp machen und dann fliege ich vom server und muss feststellen das mein server KEMMLER runtergefahren wurde . Weiss es nicht genau aber er ist jetzt grau unterlegt weiss jemand mehr ? Weil andere server laufen noch nur ein paar sind runtergefahren wurde oder fahren die alle nacheinander runter bis 15 uhr ?



alle down, beta wohl vorbei!


----------



## Clarion (13. September 2008)

alle down beta is zuende. 15 uhr irischer zeit meinten die anscheinend


----------



## muecke79 (13. September 2008)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## Klaviaer (13. September 2008)

Clarion schrieb:


> alle down beta is zuende. 15 uhr irischer zeit meinten die anscheinend



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass bei denen 15 Uhr ist wenn bei uns 16 Uhr ist? Außerdme hieß es MEZ, also Mitteleuropäischer Zeit. UNSERER ZEIT!


----------



## Gornakosh/Furro (13. September 2008)

son kack..erst gestern ewig brauchen und jetzt früher runterfahren -_-


----------



## Pobsch (13. September 2008)

muecke79 schrieb:


> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH



Waaaagh²!!!


----------



## Kaites (13. September 2008)

schade, na egal, bis montag ist nichtmehr lang!


----------



## Paymakalir (13. September 2008)

Auf der Seite steht MEZ, aber egal. Jetzt gehts zu Oma, Geburtstag feiern und am Montag gehts in den Headstart, hoffentlich ohne große Probleme.


----------



## devrandom (13. September 2008)

Mh, bei uns kam ne Ingame Nachricht, dass die Server um 14:00 Uhr runtergefahren werden und so gegen 15:00 Uhr wieder verfuegbar waeren.


----------



## Klaviaer (13. September 2008)

devrandom schrieb:


> Mh, bei uns kam ne Ingame Nachricht, dass die Server um 14:00 Uhr runtergefahren werden und so gegen 15:00 Uhr wieder verfuegbar waeren.



Ja, richtig sie fahren 1 Mintue vor Beta Ende wieder hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (13. September 2008)

Jetzt ist GOA mal schneller als angekündigt
und ihr beschwert euch trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## !c3crush3r (13. September 2008)

Ja und 15 ist offizielles Ende der Open-Beta ergo 14 Uhr Beta finish^^


----------



## TranceGemini (13. September 2008)

Lol sag ich nur jetzt nehmen sie erst uns gestern den letzten Tag und dann heute die letzte Stunde.
Wenn das ab Montag um 9 Uhr genauso ist wie jetzt das ich mein pre nicht richtig nutzen kann machen überlege ich mir wirklich ob ich das Spiel sofort freischalte oder erst mal 2 - 3 Wochen warte


----------



## Luu1 (13. September 2008)

Also mittlerweile bin ich wirklich ein bisschen sauer auf GOA:

1. Mega idiotische Aktion zum OB Start beziehen

2. Server einen Tag lang patchen ohne etwas zu sagen (19:45 =! 16:00)

3. Server am letzten Tag früher als erwartet runterfahren!


Wirklich toll, ich muss schon sagen, ich bin beeindruckt!


----------



## Ghaash (13. September 2008)

devrandom schrieb:


> Mh, bei uns kam ne Ingame Nachricht, dass die Server um 14:00 Uhr runtergefahren werden und so gegen 15:00 Uhr wieder verfuegbar waeren.



ja kam bei mir auch. 14uhr für wartungsarbeiten runtergefahren. server sollten um 15uhr wieder da sein.
ich hab gut gelacht..

verdammte vollidioten.. können auch nach der beta noch warten.. arschgeigen


----------



## Kaites (13. September 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Jetzt ist GOA mal schneller als angekündigt
> und ihr beschwert euch trotzdem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hahaha stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (13. September 2008)

TranceGemini schrieb:


> Lol sag ich nur jetzt nehmen sie erst uns gestern den letzten Tag und dann heute die letzte Stunde.
> Wenn das ab Montag um 9 Uhr genauso ist wie jetzt das ich mein pre nicht richtig nutzen kann machen überlege ich mir wirklich ob ich das Spiel sofort freischalte oder erst mal 2 - 3 Wochen warte



Ist hinter deiner Aussage irgendein Sinn? Nein.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Es stand deutlich im Fenster das die Server in einer Stunde wieder verfügbar wären..nur als kleine Randinfo.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## philipp14494 (13. September 2008)

Die Server gingen um 14.00 Uhr MEZ down und werden um 15.00 Uhr MEZ wieder hochgefahren!
Nur wann wird die Beta zuende sein? Weiß das jemand, wann Schluss ist mit Beta?


----------



## Capsaicin (13. September 2008)

Tja jetzt wo die beta vorbei ist frag ich mal: Welcher war euer höchster Char, bis wohin seid ihr gekommen und was habt ihr gemacht als sich die Server verabschiedet haben?

P.S.: Ich war mit meinem lvl 9 Barbar grad die unvermeidliche Stadt besichtigen.


----------



## Catwar (13. September 2008)

Hauptsache sie sind demnächst auch so überpünktlich beim Hochfahren der Server wie beim abschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In dem Sinne, bis Montag 9:00 Uhr.


----------



## chilledkroete (13. September 2008)

Dachtre eigentl sowieso das die Beta bist Sonntag geht. Hm, schade. Dann bestell ich jetzt noch die Preseller Edition im EA Store 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann kann ich auch am Montag loslegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satsuu (13. September 2008)

Das geht alles noch, die werden ja wohl ihre Gründe gehab haben, hauptsache es läuft am Headstart alles gut!

Viel schlimmer finde ich das, dass Spiel nicht für Linkshänder programmiert ist -.-!!!


----------



## Ascían (13. September 2008)

Catwar schrieb:


> Hauptsache sie sind demnächst auch so überpünktlich beim Hochfahren der Server wie beim abschalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Montag 8 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir haben Sommerzeit

Edit hat nochmal nachgerechnet und meint grad das wär alles Schwachfug. Wann denn jetzt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (13. September 2008)

Popcorn futter und die erwarteten * mimimi wir hätten aber noch ne stunde gehabt* Freak-Nöler begrüß


----------



## vinc3nt_rav3n (13. September 2008)

Capsaicin schrieb:


> Tja jetzt wo die beta vorbei ist frag ich mal: Welcher war euer höchster Char, bis wohin seid ihr gekommen und was habt ihr gemacht als sich die Server verabschiedet haben?
> 
> P.S.: Ich war mit meinem lvl 9 Barbar grad die unvermeidliche Stadt besichtigen.


ich war gerade mit meinem wießen löwen auf lvl 10 inner altatadt und hab mir den könig angeschaut ^^


----------



## Sie nannten ihn Kangaroo (13. September 2008)

muecke79 schrieb:


> Hi war gerade mit ner schönen truppe zum abschluss bischen pvp machen und dann fliege ich vom server und muss feststellen das mein server KEMMLER runtergefahren wurde . Weiss es nicht genau aber er ist jetzt grau unterlegt weiss jemand mehr ? Weil andere server laufen noch nur ein paar sind runtergefahren wurde oder fahren die alle nacheinander runter bis 15 uhr ?



Oha Kemmler Ordnung ^^

Du warst doch nicht etwa grad in Ostland beim Keep Raid dabei und hast mit deinem Eisenbrecher meinen Schwarzork gebashed, oder ? *G*


----------



## TranceGemini (13. September 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Ist hinter deiner Aussage irgendein Sinn? Nein..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ist Dein Leben sinnvoll??? sind deine Beiträge sinnvoll???

wohl auch eher nein


----------



## Kristallon (13. September 2008)

ingame kam die nachricht, dass sie um 15 uhr wieder hochfahren, und laut unsrer zeit ist die beta erst um 16 uhr zu ende-wer weiß vielleicht zeigen sie zum abschluss eine verbesserte grafik? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elevlah (13. September 2008)

mir persönlich is es lieber sie fahren die server heute früher runter und dafür gehts morgen planmäßig ohne größere verzögerungen los. 

keine lust dem ce-start quasi erst am montag beginnen zu dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derail (13. September 2008)

Naja, wenn die sagen um 15.00 fahren die server wieder hoch un die Beta ist um 16.00 vorbei.

Na dann sehen wir uns wohl am Montag ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (13. September 2008)

auf war-europe.com steht, dass die beta heute um 15 uhr zu ende ist  und morgen die ersten mit iwelchen pre-kram "richtig" spielen können


----------



## Lari (13. September 2008)

Wie hier rumgeheult wird, dass die Server eine Stunde früher runtergefahren wurden. Einfach herrlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt groß Scheiss GOA schreien, aber wenn sie um 15 Uhr wieder on kommen sollten wieder Friede Freude Eierkuchen? ^^


----------



## Ascían (13. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wie hier rumgeheult wird, dass die Server eine Stunde früher runtergefahren wurden. Einfach herrlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Deutschen regen sich gerne über etwas auf, aber lang vorhalten tut sowas eigentlich nie..


----------



## vinc3nt_rav3n (13. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wie hier rumgeheult wird, dass die Server eine Stunde früher runtergefahren wurden. Einfach herrlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


falls du es noch net bemerkt hast die beta is um 15 uhr zuende


----------



## vinc3nt_rav3n (13. September 2008)

und deswegen is unser rumgeheule völlig berechtigt


----------



## Lari (13. September 2008)

vinc3nt_rav3n schrieb:


> falls du es noch net bemerkt hast die beta is um 15 uhr zuende


Falls du es nicht bemerkt hast: inGame Ankündigung, dass um 15 Uhr die Server wieder da sind. Und nun?


----------



## vinc3nt_rav3n (13. September 2008)

das heißt aber nicht das die beta dann noch läuft


----------



## Vandergroth (13. September 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Jetzt ist GOA mal schneller als angekündigt
> und ihr beschwert euch trotzdem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




JA! Ich beschwere und ärgere mich tierisch, weil ich für die Beta Geld bezahlt habe, als ich die CE geordert habe!
Und dafür, daß ich mir das habe Kohle kosten lassen, ist es auch mein gutes Recht mich aufzuregen und zu nörgeln.
Als "Dienstleistung" ist das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis von Seiten GOA unter aller Kanone!
Eigentlich will ich mein geld zurück oder besser noch eine dicke Entschuldigung von GOA in Form mindestens eines Freimonats! 

*grummel-knurr-keifer-kreisch-umsichschlag*


----------



## muecke79 (13. September 2008)

Oha Kemmler Ordnung ^^

Du warst doch nicht etwa grad in Ostland beim Keep Raid dabei und hast mit deinem Eisenbrecher meinen Schwarzork gebashed, oder ? *G* 


Wenn der Eisenbrecher Muecke war und stufe 19 dann ja :-)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vinc3nt_rav3n (13. September 2008)

Vandergroth schrieb:


> JA! Ich beschwere und ärgere mich tierisch, weil ich für die Beta Geld bezahlt habe, als ich die CE geordert habe!
> Und dafür, daß ich mir das habe Kohle kosten lassen, ist es auch mein gutes Recht mich aufzuregen und zu nörgeln.
> Als "Dienstleistung" ist das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis von Seiten GOA unter aller Kanone!
> Eigentlich will ich mein geld zurück oder besser noch eine dicke Entschuldigung von GOA in Form mindestens eines Freimonats!
> ...


ich musste nix zahlen^^hab nen key gewonnen aber ich wollte das spiel trotzdem antesten um zu gucken ob es sich lohnt das spiel zu kaufen  xD


----------



## Sie nannten ihn Kangaroo (13. September 2008)

muecke79 schrieb:


> Oha Kemmler Ordnung ^^
> 
> Du warst doch nicht etwa grad in Ostland beim Keep Raid dabei und hast mit deinem Eisenbrecher meinen Schwarzork gebashed, oder ? *G*
> 
> ...



ARGH du kleine Stumpn hast meinen Dexxter übelst vermöbelt...aber auch nur weil du Heiler im Rücken hattes *g* 

find ich lustig ^^


----------



## Chilbert (13. September 2008)

Ach Leute, jetzt hört doch mal auf Morgen geht es doch weiter^^

Das Spiel wird der Renner in seinem Bereich!

Habe mir fast alle Klassen angeschaut und steh nun vor dem Problem der Entscheidung weil alle sehr viel Spaß machen.

Man muß sagen Mytic hat sehr gute Arbeit gemacht, auch wenn dass ein oder andere noch nicht ganz fertig ist, aber ich persönlich sehe da was ganz Großes kommen.

Und ich spiele selber seit 3,5 Jahren WOW und muss sagen dass ich neben WAR und WOW nix mehr brauche.

WOW = Klasse PVE
WAR = Klasse RVR und PVP

was will man mehr.

Denke Mytic wird verstärkt auf die Machenschaften von GOA ein Auge werfen.

Dann bis Morgen wann auch immer im WAR Universum^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maiying (13. September 2008)

Ganz ehrlich für die 1 STD dann noch können Sie die Server wegen mir down lassen und sollen lieber zu sehen das,das Game zum 18 vernünftigt läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roostar (13. September 2008)

erst zu spät wieder on und jetz zu erst zu früh down. naja solange das dazu beiträgt das morgen bzw Montag alles glatt läuft verzichte ich gerne auf eine Stunde Openbeta ;D

Montag beginnt der Krieg!


----------



## Lari (13. September 2008)

@ Vandergroth: Geld bezahlt? für die PreOrder? Meine war umsonst -.- Aber das Thema hatten wir ja schonmal.
@ next Uri Geller: Diese eine Stunde, sollte der Server nicht mehr kommen, ist so Schnurzpiepegal... wer sich darüber aufregt kann auch direkt von WAR wegbleiben. Denn Zeiten und Termine werden immer verschoben. Und das ist im übrigen nicht nur bei GOA so.


----------



## muecke79 (13. September 2008)

Sie schrieb:


> ARGH du kleine Stumpn hast meinen Dexxter übelst vermöbelt...aber auch nur weil du Heiler im Rücken hattes *g*
> 
> find ich lustig ^^




Ihr wart aber mher leute nur alle versprengt rumgelaufen und wir waren zusammen geblieben :-)


----------



## WoWDokta (13. September 2008)

wir sehen uns dann wohl alle am headstart wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sie nannten ihn Kangaroo (13. September 2008)

muecke79 schrieb:


> Ihr wart aber mher leute nur alle versprengt rumgelaufen und wir waren zusammen geblieben :-)



Jo weil die Keep Verteidigung uns zu sehr aufgerieben hatte...aber glaub mir das nächtste Mal rammen wir euch uneingespitzt in den Boden....^^


----------



## KennyKiller (13. September 2008)

waaaaaaa.... ????? hö beta is aus nein.... Wollte noch kucken wie mein char hie sweil der so toll hies weis aber nichmer wie jetzt bin ich voll depri


----------



## OH_Toni (13. September 2008)

Wenn man einige Beiträge hier so liest könnte man denken, hier schreiben ==> fast <== nur kleine Suchtis die nichts anderes können als am PC zu sitzen und auf so ein Spiel zu warten.

Ich mach es einfach so: Ich warte 2 - 3 Wochen nach Release und schau dann was das SPiel für Bewertungen hat. Ich muss nicht unbedingt der Erste bei irgendwas sein und denkt dran: Es war eine BETA also nichts fertiges. Sich da über Probleme zu beschwernen wundert mich eh ziemlich krass :-)


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. September 2008)

Vandergroth schrieb:


> JA! Ich beschwere und ärgere mich tierisch, weil ich für die Beta Geld bezahlt habe, als ich die CE geordert habe!
> Und dafür, daß ich mir das habe Kohle kosten lassen, ist es auch mein gutes Recht mich aufzuregen und zu nörgeln.
> Als "Dienstleistung" ist das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis von Seiten GOA unter aller Kanone!
> Eigentlich will ich mein geld zurück oder besser noch eine dicke Entschuldigung von GOA in Form mindestens eines Freimonats!
> ...




Zum Milliardsten Mal... Nein du hast für die Beta GAR NICHTS bezahlt... denn das was du bezahlt hast ist eine ANZAHLUNG für das eigentliche Spiel... (CE = 80€, Pre Order Anzahlung = 10€ ergo 80€-10€)
Die PreOrder Box ist eine Kostenfreie Zugabe als Geschenk für diejenigen die sich das vorbestellt haben, dafür das man sicher ist das diejenigen das Spiel auch dann kaufen...


----------



## njester (13. September 2008)

Doimli schrieb:


> waaaaaaa.... ????? hö beta is aus nein.... Wollte noch kucken wie mein char hie sweil der so toll hies weis aber nichmer wie jetzt bin ich voll depri




lölz?^^


----------



## Firewoman (13. September 2008)

Tjo da sollte man doch glatt sagen ich kaufe das Spiel nicht.
Aber naja das wird wie bei WoW sein. Die Leute sind zu süchtig um das Spiel nicht zu kaufen.
Ich finde es schon eine Frechheit was da abgezogen wird.
Gestern hieß es um 15 Uhr das die Updates aufgespielt werden und die Server eine Stunde später wieder On sind. Also 16 Uhr.
Und wann waren die Server wieder On ? Jawohl um Punkt 0 Uhr. Also wurde fast der halbe Tag geklaut.
Heute das selbe Spiel. Eine Stunde vor dem Betaende werden die Server runtergefahren. Tolle Sache.
Eine Möglichkeit sich zu beschweren gibt es auch nicht. Naja abgesehen vom Formular was eh nicht beantwortet wird.
Also wenn das schon so los geht wie es jetzt gestern und heute gelaufen ist, ist mir das Spiel keine 50 Euro wert.
Man schiebt dadurch denen geld in die hose für nichts und wieder nichts.
Jetzt können von euch welche sagen heul doch nicht rum. Ist mir ziemlich schnuppe. Fakt ist das die Beschwerden ja wohl vollkommen begründet sind.
Es gibt leute die nicht das Glück hatten schon vor der Open Beta testen zu können.
Nunja und grade sowas sollte in der Beta nicht passieren. Da dies meiner Meinung nach nicht grade von Kompetenz zeugt.

Gruss Fire


----------



## Catwar (13. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Montag 8 Uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja eigentlich haste ja recht wir sind MESZ, und das ist MEZ+1.Nur dachte ich das Goa auch in Europa sitzt und MESZ hat.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitteleurop%C3%A4ische_Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## njester (13. September 2008)

Firewoman schrieb:


> Tjo da sollte man doch glatt sagen ich kaufe das Spiel nicht.
> Aber naja das wird wie bei WoW sein. Die Leute sind zu süchtig um das Spiel nicht zu kaufen.
> Ich finde es schon eine Frechheit was da abgezogen wird.
> Gestern hieß es um 15 Uhr das die Updates aufgespielt werden und die Server eine Stunde später wieder On sind. Also 16 Uhr.
> ...



xD, reg dich mal ab,....

Fehler können immer wieder auftreten, klar war das gestern scheiße, aber sowas kann vorkommen....
Und was heute los ist, kappier ich noch nicht, ob die nochmal on kommen oder net,... aber selbst wenn nicht, auf diese eine stunde ist doch wohl wirklich auch geschießen???!!!!

chill mal ein bisschen


----------



## Cicatii (13. September 2008)

erst mal : so ein scheiss das die beta vorbei ist 
und : der höchste war nen feuerzauberer lvl6 alle anderen klassen und rassen waren so lvl 3


----------



## velek (13. September 2008)

Hi 

ist euch allen auch klar das das nur ne Beta war und die kein Geld gekostet hat 

darum versteh ich die Aufregung nicht das Geheule seit ihr alle erst 12

besser das alles jetzt passiert befor der  start beginnt und nicht wenn man schon einiges an Geld investiert hat wie in aoc das dann nicht funkt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warwick999 (13. September 2008)

boah,
die Deppen die sich andauernd aufregen das sie Geld für die Beta bezahlt haben machen sich einfach nur lächerlich :/ 

ihr habt geld für das Spiel bezahlt udn euch ne Preorderbox gekaut deren Kaufpreis voll an den Spielpreis angerechnet wird ... ihr bekommt nen Headstart, ne beta und noch Ingameitems für lau :/ 

Schade, wenn mans immernoch net begriffen hat wie das läuft! 

Nur weil ihr 5 oder 10 e im vorausbezahlt habt reißt ihr hier den Mund auf echt erbärmlich ! *Mimi ich hab Geld für die Beta bezahlt* ... son Unfug !!


----------



## Maiying (13. September 2008)

Da scheint ja jemand sich sehr gut auszukennen mit Suchtverhalten *Daumen hoch*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich finde es immer wieder schön wenn andere Menschen anfangen das Verhalten von anderen zu beurteilen.

Jedoch als kleiner Tip von mir schau net soviel Frau.Kalwas das ist nicht gut für Dich!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (13. September 2008)

Naja, schaun wir mal. Noch steht auf der Page nichts, das die Beta offiziell zu ende ist.
Ich rechne zwar auch damit, das nun schluss ist, aber wer weiß.
Vielleicht versucht GOA seine schlechte Leistung innerhalb der letzten Woche etwas "gut"
zu machen, indem sie die Beta Server um 15 Uhr vielleicht noch ein paar Stunden laufen lassen.

Man wird sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (13. September 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Naja, schaun wir mal. Noch steht auf der Page nichts, das die Beta offiziell zu ende ist.
> Ich rechne zwar auch damit, das nun schluss ist, aber wer weiß.
> Vielleicht versucht GOA seine schlechte Leistung innerhalb der letzten Woche etwas "gut"
> zu machen, indem sie die Beta Server um 15 Uhr vielleicht noch ein paar Stunden laufen lassen.
> ...



Das würde niemandem etwas bringen. Nicht GOA, nicht den Spielern, schlicht niemandem.
Ergo: Beta vorbei.


----------



## njester (13. September 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Naja, schaun wir mal. Noch steht auf der Page nichts, das die Beta offiziell zu ende ist.
> Ich rechne zwar auch damit, das nun schluss ist, aber wer weiß.
> Vielleicht versucht GOA seine schlechte Leistung innerhalb der letzten Woche etwas "gut"
> zu machen, indem sie die Beta Server um 15 Uhr vielleicht noch ein paar Stunden laufen lassen.
> ...



vorrausgesetzt sie bekommen sie heute nicht erst nach 9 stunden zum laufen ;P


----------



## masta_lu (13. September 2008)

> In order to increase the stability of version 4.1.1, Mythic has made several corrections that we are deploying on our servers. Game servers will be shutdown at 14.00 CET for a short maintenance. However, so as not to shorten this afternoon's gaming, and contrary to what we announced yesterday, the open beta servers will remain accessible until tonight.
> 
> In addition, you will be able to update your client with the localised voice-overs this afternoon.
> 
> ...


(war-europe.com)

whatever "tonight" halt heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (13. September 2008)

Was heisst es bringt niemanden etwas?

Ich denke, viele würden sich drüber freuen und vielleicht etwas weniger Groll gegen GOA
schieben. Wäre ja nur eine möglichkeit. 

Letztendlich ists mir dann auch wurst, aber wenns die möglichkeit gäbe, würde ich
trotzdem noch ein - zwei Stunden spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terriom (13. September 2008)

"Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das Problem beheben." 

....

Verdammt, ich will doch in einem Jahr sagen können - ich war seit der Beta dabei, auch wenns nur 10min waren. :<  

Ist das die Fehler Meldung die auftaucht wenn die Server down sind oder eine andere?


----------



## devrandom (13. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Das würde niemandem etwas bringen. Nicht GOA, nicht den Spielern, schlicht niemandem.
> Ergo: Beta vorbei.




Falsch, es koennte sich in der einen Stunde noch um einen "ultimativen" Stresstest handeln so wie damals in der WoW Beta.
Dort wurden saemtliche Hauptstaedte von riesen Mobs angegriffen und es gab ein unglaubliches Gemetzel.
Ausserdem koennte es sein, dass nun der finale Patch noch kurz getestet wird.


----------



## Sethek (13. September 2008)

Terriom schrieb:


> "Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das Problem beheben."
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Lad dir DirectX 9.0c runter (googles einfach), installiers, fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## devrandom (13. September 2008)

Terriom schrieb:


> "Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das Problem beheben."
> 
> ....
> 
> ...




Das ist die Fehlermeldung wenn man kein DirectX installiert hat.


----------



## blitzfrag (13. September 2008)

1 Stunde früher! Mein Gott wie können die nur... alle mal die Rollos auf machen, Sonne scheint. Was das ist --> google  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (13. September 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Was heisst es bringt niemanden etwas?
> 
> Ich denke, viele würden sich drüber freuen und vielleicht etwas weniger Groll gegen GOA
> schieben. Wäre ja nur eine möglichkeit.
> ...



Ich hasse es, nicht Recht zu behalten. Ja wirklich. Das hat mir jetzt den Tag versaut.
*brummelgrummel*

(Siehe Info von goa von wegen beta bis Nacht)


----------



## Terriom (13. September 2008)

Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das Problem beheben." 

Ist das die Fehler Meldung die auftaucht wenn die Server down sind oder muss ich wirklich nochmal War installieren? -.-"


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. September 2008)

Das kommt von DirectX... wie ein Stück weiter oben beschrieben, Datei runterladen in den WAR Ordner packen oder DirectX ganz neuinstallieren (Beide Versionen kursieren... keine Ahnung welche Stimmt... hatte das Problem nicht *Vistauser*)


----------



## Dayanus (13. September 2008)

Sollen die Server nochmal on gehen ?


----------



## Sethek (13. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das kommt von DirectX... wie ein Stück weiter oben beschrieben, Datei runterladen in den WAR Ordner packen oder DirectX ganz neuinstallieren (Beide Versionen kursieren... keine Ahnung welche Stimmt... hatte das Problem nicht *Vistauser*)



Wie oben geschrieben bin ich vorgegangen, als ich den Fehler hatte, und ich konnte ihn eben so auch beheben.
Deswegen empfehle ich das auch - eigene Erfahrung mit Iks-Peeh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4RkV1Ru5 (13. September 2008)

Terriom schrieb:


> "Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das Problem beheben."
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


Du musst direct x installieren


----------



## artist (13. September 2008)

Folgendes steht auf der war-europe.com:

"Wir werden die Beta-Server Samstag um 15:00 Uhr (MEZ) herunterfahren. Wir danken all den fleißigen Tester, die uns mit ihrem Feedback geholfen haben, den letzten Feinschliff anzubringen."

Die Beta ist vorbei.


----------



## Dayanus (13. September 2008)

Sollen die Server nochmal on gehen ???!!!


----------



## Lûpercûs (13. September 2008)

ich sage nur News


----------



## Sethek (13. September 2008)

artist schrieb:


> Folgendes steht auf der war-europe.com:
> 
> "Wir werden die Beta-Server Samstag um 15:00 Uhr (MEZ) herunterfahren. Wir danken all den fleißigen Tester, die uns mit ihrem Feedback geholfen haben, den letzten Feinschliff anzubringen."
> 
> Die Beta ist vorbei.


Nein, bei GOA hat sich halt noch keiner gefunden, der die aktuellste news-Nachricht ins Deutsche überträgt. Schalt auf Englisch um, da steht sinngemäß "Wir wollen das Spielvergnügen diesen nachmittag nicht trüben - die server mussten um 14 Uhr für kurze Wartungsarbeiten runtergefahren werden, die Beta-Spielzeit wird bis in die Nacht verlängert."


----------



## Terriom (13. September 2008)

Danke für die Antworten. Die ersten hatte ich leider überlesen, sry. *hüstel


----------



## Dayanus (13. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Nein, bei GOA hat sich halt noch keiner gefunden, der die aktuellste news-Nachricht ins Deutsche überträgt. Schalt auf Englisch um, da steht sinngemäß "Wir wollen das Spielvergnügen diesen nachmittag nicht trüben - die server mussten um 14 Uhr für kurze Wartungsarbeiten runtergefahren werden, die Beta-Spielzeit wird bis in die Nacht verlängert."



Juhuuuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muecke79 (13. September 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> Juhuuuu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wenn das stimmt dan dreh ich durch und haue alle grünhäuter in meiner nachbarschaft weg :_)

WaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaGH


----------



## Lari (13. September 2008)

Wos ind denn jetzt die Heuler hin? Will sich keiner beschweren, dass die Beta länger geht als angekündigt? SCHWEINEREI  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilo07 (13. September 2008)

DA GEHT SIE DOWN!!!

die beta ist vorbeeii!! eieieiei!


----------



## Terriom (13. September 2008)

Bis in die Nacht Beta? GEIL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dayanus (13. September 2008)

Oh man die orks waren einfach so geil ^^ alleine die Fässerquest am Anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 godlike !!!!!!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (13. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wos ind denn jetzt die Heuler hin? Will sich keiner beschweren, dass die Beta länger geht als angekündigt? SCHWEINEREI
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WTF - die Server sind immer noch nicht on!!!!!!!!!!!!11111
Und auf der Deutschen Seite steht die News immer noch nicht1!

lol GOA suc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (13. September 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> WTF - die Server sind immer noch nicht on!!!!!!!!!!!!11111
> Und auf der Deutschen Seite steht die News immer noch nicht1!
> 
> lol GOA suc
> ...


Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dayanus (13. September 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> WTF - die Server sind immer noch nicht on!!!!!!!!!!!!11111
> Und auf der Deutschen Seite steht die News immer noch nicht1!
> 
> lol GOA suc
> ...



Danke


----------



## Tic0 (13. September 2008)

Kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zambie (13. September 2008)

cO wieso sollten die sever on sein ist schon Sonntag? Oder haste nicht mitgekriegt das Beta vorbei ist xD

PS Feed the Beast GOA muss gefressen werde!
Cant Beat´Em then Eat´Em!!!^(^.^)^


----------



## Evíga (13. September 2008)

Es geht weiter? Oh Gott, spiel es, verdammt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muecke79 (13. September 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> WTF - die Server sind immer noch nicht on!!!!!!!!!!!!11111
> Und auf der Deutschen Seite steht die News immer noch nicht1!
> 
> lol GOA suc
> ...




Die Deutschen Server fahren nicht mehr hoch nur die FR und EN Server .

Weil die Deutschen nur am jammern sind .

Ausserdem ist meine Eisenbrecher in der GOA-Zentrale Amok gelaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiGrimar (13. September 2008)

Da habt ihr die NEWS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In order to increase the stability of version 4.1.1, Mythic had made several corrections that we are deploying on our servers. Game servers will be shutdown at 14.00 CET for a short maintenance. However, so as not to shorten this afternoon's gaming, and contrary to what we announced yesterday, the open beta servers will remain accessible until tonight.

In addition, you will be able to update your client with the localised voice-overs this afternoon.

Finally, in order to complete the preparation for the head start that goes live tomorrow, we will disable the function of entering "open beta" codes at 16.00 CET. We will have several periods of network maintenance today that could lead to some lag in game, especially in the late afternoon.

Thanks for your understanding and and happy gaming!


----------



## Dayanus (13. September 2008)

muecke79 schrieb:


> Die Deutschen Server fahren nicht mehr hoch nur die FR und EN Server .
> 
> Weil die Deutschen nur am jammern sind .
> 
> ...



Tja nicht nur die deutschen jammern schau dich mal insgesamt in den EUR Foren um....


----------



## Pobsch (13. September 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> Tja nicht nur die deutschen jammern schau dich mal insgesamt in den EUR Foren um....



Jammerei Hin oder Her, Morgen, spätestens am Montag Dienstag is Schluss mit Jammern^^


----------



## Firewoman (13. September 2008)

Ich sehe es schon kommen.
Der beitrag wird geschlossen wegen Spammens.
Leute lest doch erstmal alles durch bevor ihr schreibt.
Sowas wie: Werden die Betatests verlängert könnt ihr euch doch nun Sparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annaja (13. September 2008)

Pobsch schrieb:


> Jammerei Hin oder Her, Morgen, spätestens am Montag Dienstag is Schluss mit Jammern^^



Da gibts n neues jammern weil goa den headstart versaut hat ^^


----------



## Shadow80 (13. September 2008)

omg seit ihr alle beknackt.... mehr kann ich zu diesen 3 Seiten geflame und geheule ned sagen -.-


----------



## Annaja (13. September 2008)

Shadow80 schrieb:


> omg seit ihr alle beknackt.... mehr kann ich zu diesen 3 Seiten geflame und geheule ned sagen -.-



ud du jammerst darüber das wir jammern xD


----------



## Zambie (13. September 2008)

Alles Jammerlappen hier xD

Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden das man noch bis heut abend spielen kann?


----------



## Eumenides (13. September 2008)

Wo hier "alle" am Jammern sind, gab es je ein MMORPG wo der Start vollkommen reibungslos verlief ?
Ich selber habe nur WoW von Anfang an gespielt ... und da ging es auch nicht grad alles nach Plan ...

Von daher ...

Aber das soviele Jammern hat doch auch was positives, sie halten offensichtlich mehr von GOA usw als sie zugeben wollten sonst wären sie ja nun sicher nicht endtäuscht, dass ihre Erwartungen eben nicht erfüllt wurden.

Nun, ich bin mal gespannt und freue mich, auch wenn ggf nicht alles glatt geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Remor (13. September 2008)

;D bin erst gestern in die beta reingekommen, wenigstens etwas, das ich von meiner pre order noch habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis heute abend wird schön gezockt, weiss eigtl jemand,w as mit den Charakteren passiert, anch der beta? werden die alle gelöscht?


----------



## lafina (13. September 2008)

Was GOA und Co. machen ist mir eigentlich wurscht so lange Montag alles einigermaßen klappt da die Beta ja nun vorbei ist und wir alle (CE+Vorbesteller) gemeinsam in die "richtige" Schlacht ziehen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: @ Remor: die Chars werden alle gelöscht und wir müssen von vorne beginnen


----------



## KennyKiller (13. September 2008)

tja das kannste vergessen so wies aussieht fahrn die server nichmehr hoch


----------



## Evíga (13. September 2008)

Shadow80 schrieb:


> omg seit ihr alle beknackt.... mehr kann ich zu diesen 3 Seiten geflame und geheule ned sagen -.-



OMG, bist du beknackt.. Seit bei Zeit, echt jetz'.


----------



## Zambie (13. September 2008)

jopp werden gelöscht natürlich xD wieso sollten die auch bestehn bleiben? Das wer dann unfair gegenüber denn CE und Pre Ordern!


----------



## Remor (13. September 2008)

However, *so as not to shorten this afternoon's gaming*, and contrary to what we announced yesterday, *the open beta servers will remain accessible until tonight.*
Mir egal, wenn ich anstatt ner stunde noch bis in den Abend zocken kann, is mir das sogar liebeR!

Auch wenn es nur 1 Minute länger als 1 Stunde ist, hat es sich doch gelohnt.

Und von wegen GOA hasser, das ist alles freiwillig das sie machen, und ich denke, sie versuchen ihr bestes. Daher denkt mal, wenn ihr in GOA  arbeiten würdet, und ihr solche Probleme hättet, ich denke ihr würdet auch nicht erfreut sein.


----------



## Sc4nn3r (13. September 2008)

Jo da haste auch wieder Recht, trotzdem is das alles mit GOA ein Witz oder was meint ihr?

hdl GOA


----------



## Heissi (13. September 2008)

Remor schrieb:


> Und von wegen GOA hasser, das ist alles freiwillig das sie machen, und ich denke, sie versuchen ihr bestes.



Du glaubst, GOA ist ein nicht gewinnorientierter Verein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ishbal (13. September 2008)

Ich weis auch noch wie es bei wow lief, hab seit der beta gespielt, und als dann der große Tag kam brauchten viele Leute Stunden um überhaupt nen Acc zu erstellen, weil die Loginserver das nich ausgehalten haben, also von daher ist GOA auch nicht schlechter. Nur die Newsmeldungen zu den jeweiligen Problemen kommen manchmal arg spät, was die User unnötig verärgert.


----------



## Xynam (13. September 2008)

> Um die Stabilität der der Version 4.1.1 zu verbessern, hat Mythic diverse Änderungen durchgeführt, die wir auf unsere Server aufspielen. Die Spielserver werden um 14:00 Uhr für kurze Wartungsarbeiten heruntergefahren. Wir werden allerdings, um euch möglichst lange Zugriff aufs Spiel zu gewähren, entgegen der News von gestern, die Open Beta Server bis heute Abend verfügbar lassen.
> 
> Zusätzlich werdet ihr in der Lage sein, euren Client im Laufe des Nachmittags mit den optionalen Sprachpaketen zu aktualisieren.
> 
> ...



MELDUNG AUF DER WAR-SEITE


----------



## Annaja (13. September 2008)

Ishbal schrieb:


> Ich weis auch noch wie es bei wow lief, hab seit der beta gespielt, und als dann der große Tag kam brauchten viele Leute Stunden um überhaupt nen Acc zu erstellen, weil die Loginserver das nich ausgehalten haben, also von daher ist GOA auch nicht schlechter. Nur die Newsmeldungen zu den jeweiligen Problemen kommen manchmal arg spät, was die User unnötig verärgert.



und bei blizz kamen die früher? 
hmmm.... erinner mich da an ne antwort vom support.... so in der art: "Die Ursache kann nicht bei Blizzard oder ihren Partner liegen, die Ursache muß am User liegen"


----------



## Ishbal (13. September 2008)

Annaja schrieb:


> und bei blizz kamen die früher?
> hmmm.... erinner mich da an ne antwort vom support.... so in der art: "Die Ursache kann nicht bei Blizzard oder ihren Partner liegen, die Ursache muß am User liegen"



Jo ich glaube du hast Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is halt schon länger her.
Nur inzwischen steht selbst im Spiel meist ne Meldung wenn paar Server nich online sind zb. Also haben die schon was gelernt. Hoffe das wird bei GOA/ Mythic auch noch.


----------



## Remor (13. September 2008)

Heissi schrieb:


> Du glaubst, GOA ist ein nicht gewinnorientierter Verein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da ist eher die Frage, was ist nicht ein gewinnorientierter Verein *gg*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber da kann Warhammer ja nichts dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annaja (13. September 2008)

Ishbal schrieb:


> Jo ich glaube du hast Recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ach das ding meinst du, daran hab ich jetzt garnet gedacht *schäm* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das stimmt aber da steht schneller mal was drin...manchmal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blitzfrag (13. September 2008)

Server sind wieder on, auf gehts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EoEBank (13. September 2008)

blitzfrag schrieb:


> Server sind wieder on, auf gehts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Also bei mir nicht...


----------



## devrandom (13. September 2008)

Bei mir auch nicht, jedoch gab es einen neuen Patch.


----------



## Ollivan (13. September 2008)

EoEBank schrieb:


> Also bei mir nicht...



bei mir auch nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firewoman (13. September 2008)

Nö bei mir auch nicht.
Konnte Patchen das ist aber auch alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Remor (13. September 2008)

blitzfrag schrieb:


> Server sind wieder on, auf gehts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


bei mir noch nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
komisch


----------



## cerxis (13. September 2008)

Jo mini patch mehr net


----------



## Wuff2000 (13. September 2008)

Server immer noch down. Jetzt hab ich mal Mittagsschlaf gemacht und nun seh ich OB doch noch bis heute abend juhu.


----------



## TrueMorgor (13. September 2008)

Öl wird auch immer teurer... Frechheit!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blitzfrag (13. September 2008)

grins  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## batz0r (13. September 2008)

jetzt aber sind sie wirklich on

UPDATE: und gleich wieder off und anmeldung deaktiviert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cerxis (13. September 2008)

LÜPT, bin drin...


----------



## Allfatha (13. September 2008)

server online


----------



## d3nn!X (13. September 2008)

sind sie jetzt on oder nicht??? Ich kann nicht einmal mehr das Spiel starten ...


----------



## batz0r (13. September 2008)

wird gleich soweit sein, es hat schon gezuckt ^^


----------



## Heissi (13. September 2008)

nope, offline


----------



## muecke79 (13. September 2008)

mist dachte ich kann meine sucht weiter stillen und als ich die server sah wollte ich schon jubeln aber sie sind wieder weg frust :-)


----------



## cerxis (13. September 2008)

muecke79 schrieb:


> mist dachte ich kann meine sucht weiter stillen und als ich die server sah wollte ich schon jubeln aber sie sind wieder weg frust :-)



Laber net, bin drin...


----------



## darkSchnegge (13. September 2008)

Ich war auch schon am anmelden bei meinem server...und schwups waren se wieder off -.-


----------



## Remor (13. September 2008)

bei mir sind die nich online, muss ich pc neustarten oda was? 
wir reden schon von den deutschen servern oder?
die machen das aber auch spannend =D


----------



## Zambie (13. September 2008)

GOA ihr suchtkiller!!! Gebt die WAR droge wieder frei!

PS FEED THE BEAST!!!


----------



## KenosDark (13. September 2008)

Ich hab nur die Erste Seite gelesen und muss sagen:

Schaut euch die News auf WAR an....


----------



## muecke79 (13. September 2008)

cerxis schrieb:


> Laber net, bin drin...




wie drinn ich bin draussen also bei mir sind die server grau


----------



## heumader (13. September 2008)

server down....heute wirds eh nix mehr mim spielen! GOA verkackt es sowieso wieder


----------



## Terriom (13. September 2008)

Kleine Frage, aufgrund einer Fehlermeldung meinte ein Buffed User ich soll mir DirectX 9 herunterladen - das habe ich nun auch gemacht, aber wohin muss ich die DirectX 9 Dateien tuen? 

Habe leider keine Ahunung...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firewoman (13. September 2008)

> Kleine Frage, aufgrund einer Fehlermeldung meinte ein Buffed User ich soll mir DirectX 9 herunterladen - das habe ich nun auch gemacht, aber wohin muss ich die DirectX 9 Dateien tuen?
> 
> Habe leider keine Ahunung... blush.gif



Ist jetzt aber nicht dein Ernst oder ?


----------



## batz0r (13. September 2008)

\windows\system\d3dx9_34.dll


----------



## Desdinova (13. September 2008)

Terriom schrieb:


> Kleine Frage, aufgrund einer Fehlermeldung meinte ein Buffed User ich soll mir DirectX 9 herunterladen - das habe ich nun auch gemacht, aber wohin muss ich die DirectX 9 Dateien tuen?
> 
> Habe leider keine Ahunung...
> 
> ...



Das sollte eigentlich eine .exe-Datei dabei sein. Die einfach ausführen, der Rest erledigt dann das Programm von selbst.


----------



## Reech (13. September 2008)

Terriom schrieb:


> Kleine Frage, aufgrund einer Fehlermeldung meinte ein Buffed User ich soll mir DirectX 9 herunterladen - das habe ich nun auch gemacht, aber wohin muss ich die DirectX 9 Dateien tuen?
> 
> Habe leider keine Ahunung...
> 
> ...




z.B C:/Programme/DirectX   ?


----------



## cerxis (13. September 2008)

Hmm, noch nicht mal 2 mins waren es.


----------



## muecke79 (13. September 2008)

cerxis schrieb:


> Laber net, bin drin...





und wie ist es drinn zu sein schönes gefühl ?

bist du zum ersten mal drinn ? 

und warum so aggressiv ? 

würdest du entjungfert oder steckt eher was bei dir drinn ?


----------



## lafina (13. September 2008)

Terriom schrieb:


> Kleine Frage, aufgrund einer Fehlermeldung meinte ein Buffed User ich soll mir DirectX 9 herunterladen - das habe ich nun auch gemacht, aber wohin muss ich die DirectX 9 Dateien tuen?
> 
> Habe leider keine Ahunung...
> 
> ...



du hast bestimmt ne rar oder zip datei runtergeladen, wohin du die entpackst ist egal, kannst auch nen ordner auf dem desktop machen und es darein packen, dann öffnest du den ordner und installierts es

Edit: da waren wohl einige schneller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (13. September 2008)

habbö schrieb:


> z.B C:/Programme/DirectX   ?


Jo, Terriom,

Wie schon geschrieben sollte das eine ausführbare Datei sein, die du runtergeladen hast.
Die kannst du irgendwohin packen, natürlich an einen Ort, an dem Du sie dann auch findest.

Datei ausführen startet einen Installationsvorgang - und wenn Du da einen Installationspfad eingeben sollst, gilt wieder: Absolut egal, wohin. Praktisch ist halt ein Verzeichnis, in dem sonst nix liegt.

Wenn DirectX installiert ist, brauchst Du auch sonst nichts mehr machen - WAR sollte dann laufen.


----------



## rEdiC (13. September 2008)

> Um die Stabilität der der Version 4.1.1 zu verbessern, hat Mythic diverse Änderungen durchgeführt, die wir auf unsere Server aufspielen. Die Spielserver werden um 14:00 Uhr für kurze Wartungsarbeiten heruntergefahren. Wir werden allerdings, um euch möglichst lange Zugriff aufs Spiel zu gewähren, entgegen der News von gestern, die Open Beta Server bis heute Abend verfügbar lassen.
> 
> Zusätzlich werdet ihr in der Lage sein, euren Client im Laufe des Nachmittags mit den optionalen Sprachpaketen zu aktualisieren.
> 
> ...



Also bis heute Abend noch zocken.


----------



## cerxis (13. September 2008)

muecke79 schrieb:


> und wie ist es drinn zu sein schönes gefühl ?
> 
> bist du zum ersten mal drinn ?
> 
> ...



Sind so viele Fragen auf einmal, dass geht nun gar nicht.


----------



## Sethek (13. September 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Also bis heute Abend noch zocken.



Optimist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schätze Dich glücklich, wenns denn ne ganze Stunde wird.


----------



## Allfatha (13. September 2008)

lol, jetzt kann man sich ja nimmer mehr einloggen, zu mir jedenfalls sagt er.....nach 3 fehlversuchen kein Login möglich blabla..........hehe, weiss nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll.


----------



## dashino (13. September 2008)

mhh.. nu spackt der patcher rum


----------



## Thyrone (13. September 2008)

Hey Leute,

"Um die Stabilität der der Version 4.1.1 zu verbessern, hat Mythic diverse Änderungen durchgeführt, die wir auf unsere Server aufspielen. Die Spielserver werden um 14:00 Uhr für kurze Wartungsarbeiten heruntergefahren. Wir werden allerdings, um euch möglichst lange Zugriff aufs Spiel zu gewähren, entgegen der News von gestern, die Open Beta Server bis heute Abend verfügbar lassen."

Das heißt ja wir haben noch schön bissl Zeit, bin zb jetzt erst nach Hause gekommen. Will den Patch umbedingt noch sehn, vonwegen Leistunsgverbesserung/Lags etc. Aber wenn die Server immer noch down sind frage ich mich, wann die die Beta nun wirklich schließen. :-D

Naja ansonsten bis Montag Leute ! Server: Carroburg Hexenkriegerin 4ever


----------



## batz0r (13. September 2008)

*Informationen zur Beta und der Serverwartung: 16:05 Uhr

UPDATE: Wie ihr sicherlich bemerkt habt, gibt es Probleme mit dem Anmeldesystem. Unser Kundendienst arbeitet an dem Problem, konnte es aber noch nicht lokalisieren. Wir werden euch auf dem Laufenden halten.

Wir danken für euer Verständnis.*


----------



## Terriom (13. September 2008)

mhmmhmmhm^^ Kaum ist DirectX runtergeladen und erfolgreich in einem Ordner verstaut tut sich das nächste Problem auf *arg

Ich kann mich zwar einloggen aber ich bekomme dauernd die Fehler Meldung "Du bist nicht authentifiziert". Und wenn ich mich zum Patch Downlowd einloggen will kommt "Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen. Bitte gebt eure Login Daten ein".


----------



## vinc3nt_rav3n (13. September 2008)

batz0r schrieb:


> *Informationen zur Beta und der Serverwartung: 16:05 Uhr
> 
> UPDATE: Wie ihr sicherlich bemerkt habt, gibt es Probleme mit dem Anmeldesystem. Unser Kundendienst arbeitet an dem Problem, konnte es aber noch nicht lokalisieren. Wir werden euch auf dem Laufenden halten.
> 
> Wir danken für euer Verständnis.*


ach sowas kennen wir sie sagen sie behebn das prob aber in wirklichkeit werden die server erst um 10 uhr verfügbar sein xD


----------



## cerxis (13. September 2008)

Ich war drin! Ihr Vollpfosten musstet euch ja alle gleichzeitig ein locken und nu geht wieder Stundenlang nix, habt den Login wieder mal abgeschossen. Sollten doch ne Wartezeit einfügen, damit nicht alle gleichzeitig auf die Server stürmen.


----------



## grundgedanke (13. September 2008)

Terriom schrieb:


> mhmmhmmhm^^ Kaum ist DirectX runtergeladen und erfolgreich in einem Ordner verstaut tut sich das nächste Problem auf *arg
> 
> Ich kann mich nicht mehr einloggen und bekomme dauernd die Fehler Meldung "Du bist nicht authentifiziert".



liest du auch mit? die server sind doch eh down. also einfach mal noch abwarten.


----------



## DarkRyuZ7 (13. September 2008)

Terriom schrieb:


> mhmmhmmhm^^ Kaum ist DirectX runtergeladen und erfolgreich in einem Ordner verstaut tut sich das nächste Problem auf *arg
> 
> Ich kann mich nicht mehr einloggen und bekomme dauernd die Fehler Meldung "Du bist nicht authentifiziert".



Is dein Beta Code schon abgesegnet worden ?
Also haste die Email bekommen?

Wenn nich wird das wohl, nix


----------



## Darksong (13. September 2008)

Boahh, ich glaub es wird Zeit für nen Kaffee !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jamil (13. September 2008)

Wie immer gilt die Devise: Sofern keine offiziellen News oder eine Nachricht von Sterntaler oder mir da sind, die besagen, dass die Server online sind, gibt es keinen Grund, alle 15 Sekunden zu versuchen ins Spiel zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reech (13. September 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> Is dein Beta Code schon abgesegnet worden ?
> Also haste die Email bekommen?
> 
> Wenn nich wird das wohl, nix




Liegt am Anmelder kommt bei mir auch und ich habe schon gespielt (kommt erst nachdem der patcher offen war und nichts passiert ist)


----------



## vinc3nt_rav3n (13. September 2008)

ich finde das ja gut das sie aus nettigkeit die server bis heute abend auf lassen nach all den probs^^


----------



## Neal (13. September 2008)

Jamil schrieb:


> Wie immer gilt die Devise: Sofern keine offiziellen News oder eine Nachricht von Sterntaler oder mir da sind, die besagen, dass die Server online sind, gibt es keinen Grund, alle 15 Sekunden zu versuchen ins Spiel zu kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Ahh...danke für die infowann isses denn soweit ?Jamil?

ps:Neu bei GOA?


----------



## Eldoriel (13. September 2008)

Terriom schrieb:


> "Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das Problem beheben."
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


Hi. nen kleiner tipp.. Ich hatte das problem auch. google einfach die datei
und da der 1. oder 2. von oben. da kannste die datei dllen. dann in war ordner entpacken und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renega (13. September 2008)

Server gehen wieder on

Info hier:http://war.onlinewelten.com/index.php


----------



## vinc3nt_rav3n (13. September 2008)

haha ich kann wieder spielen habs gerade versucht und bin reingekommen^^


----------



## vinc3nt_rav3n (13. September 2008)

ah schade ich dahcte ich wäre einer der einzigen^^


----------



## muecke79 (13. September 2008)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Neuste meldung bei :

Es sind zuviele Spieler eingelogt versuche es später nochmal  

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHH


----------



## Terriom (13. September 2008)

DarkRyuZ7 schrieb:


> Is dein Beta Code schon abgesegnet worden ?
> Also haste die Email bekommen?
> 
> Wenn nich wird das wohl, nix



Du meinst:

Hallo *****,

Euer CD-Key wurde erfolgreich registriert. Ihr erhaltet damit Zugriff auf die folgenden Komponenten:

Lizenz für die offene Beta
Offene Beta beginnt am 07/09/2008 und endet am 13/09/2008

Bestimmte Komponenten konnten nicht aktiviert werden, da sie mit Eurem Konto nicht kompatibel sind. Wir möchten Euch darauf hinweisen, dass diese Keys benutzt werden können, um Produkte auf einem anderen Konto zu aktivieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Das Team von WAR

Die E-Mail habe ich bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heissi (13. September 2008)

Jamil schrieb:


> Wie immer gilt die Devise: Sofern keine offiziellen News oder eine Nachricht von Sterntaler oder mir da sind, die besagen, dass die Server online sind, gibt es keinen Grund, alle 15 Sekunden zu versuchen ins Spiel zu kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





cerxis schrieb:


> Ich war drin! Ihr Vollpfosten musstet euch ja alle gleichzeitig ein locken und nu geht wieder Stundenlang nix, habt den Login wieder mal abgeschossen. Sollten doch ne Wartezeit einfügen, damit nicht alle gleichzeitig auf die Server stürmen.




Nein, es sind Intelligenzbolzen wie du schuld.
Du weil du "drin bist", heißt es noch lange nicht, dass es so sein soll.


----------



## d3nn!X (13. September 2008)

die sagen nur dass sie die server bis abends offen lassen wollen weil sie wollen dass wir sagen "ohh goa sind ja nett , nach alldem was sie verbockt haben " 
aber in warheit sind die server off und bleiben es bestimmt auch ^^ danach können sie sagen das war ein technisches problem und wir denken uns : naja der gute wille zählt ^^


----------



## muecke79 (13. September 2008)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Neuste meldung bei :

Es sind zuviele Spieler eingelogt versuche es später nochmal  

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHH


----------



## vinc3nt_rav3n (13. September 2008)

oh mist ich konnte mich zwar anmeldn aber die server sind leider noch down >.<


----------



## Allfatha (13. September 2008)

Lol summa summarum, wenn ich mal alle bisherigen kleinen oder größeren Patzer von GOA zusammenziehe und daraus ein Szenario bastel, müsste sich das ja lustigerweise ungefähr so anhören.

Zeit Sonntag 01:00 Uhr

Jaaaaaaaa!!!!! Wo ist der scheiss Key??....maaaaaaaaaan, jaajajajaja, da ist er, noch schnell eintippen....ähhhhh so, das wärs *return perrt*

Fehlercode 414

Was für ne scheisse ist denn da, naja wird schon, einfach nochmal....

Fehlercode 414

Ey....hallo, kakkkkkke......

Fehlercode 414

Ach leck mich doch, ich geh pennen.

**5 Stunden später*
Ahhhh.....bissl Schlaf tut gut, so jetzt aber PCOB01-XXXXX-XX....

Fehlercode 414

Alda!!!!!!!

Fehlercode 414
**gegen Monitor haut**
Fehlercode 414 Sie sind ein Idiot!!!

Was?.....du scheiss GOA...du du du....ahhhh

NEWS:
Wie ihr sicherlich festgestellt habt gibt es leider kleinere Schwierigkeiten bei der Codeingabe, unsere Mitarbeiter sind aber dran.

Na endlich, die Spinnerr habens wohl endlich mal gerafft....*puhhhhh*

4 Stunden Später

Juhuuu...nur noch auf die Mail warten.........

*ins Froum schreibt* Ha ihr Pisser, ich brauch nur noch die Mail, viel Spaß ihr Looser!!!!

24 Stunden später

Alder!!!!!! Wo isn die scheiss Mail!!!!! Ik raste aus....MAAAAAAAAAAAAmAAAAAAA, wo hastdu meine Pumpgun versteckt?!?!?!?

Auf einem Tipp des Forums hin, kann unser Protagonist nach mehrfachen perrens des Keyeingabebuttons doch noch seine Mail empfangen.

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, endlich....

LOGIN

AUTHENTIFIZIERUNG FEHLGESCHLAGEN

Ey........*heulkrampf und die erste Packung Baldrian auf x nimmt*

*Ins Forum schreibt*

Ihr unfähiges GOA Team, seht zu.....ist doch voll scheisse!!!


1 Stunde Später

CHARERSTELLUNG:

YEAH!!!!!!! endlich.....*Vor Freude bricht er in Tränen aus*....ich darf es endlich spielen.

Lade.....Nordwacht

Jaaaaa.........das ist also der weisse Löwe....hell Yeahhhh.....

SERVER SHUTDOWN

Fenster geht auf

Monitor trifft Rentner kritisch

Protagonist springt aus dem Fenster

hat aber Glück, schlägt nicht auf, SERVER OFFLINE


----------



## Darksong (13. September 2008)

Toll bei mir kommt jetzt:

Critical Error

Authentication failed! --- application will now terminated!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrunkenLoki (13. September 2008)

preorder glücklicher ^^


----------



## Herbination (13. September 2008)

Die Spielserver werden um 14:00 Uhr für kurze Wartungsarbeiten heruntergefahren.

Also so langsam machen die sich doch selber zum Apfel. Sollen sie doch gleich die Server offline lassen und bis morgen dran arbeiten damit die CE Käufer auch spielen können. Leere Versprechungen und am ende wirds eh nix.

GOA glaub doch selber net an ihre Worte!


----------



## Terriom (13. September 2008)

Nunja, einloggen und Patch Downlowd funzt wieder bei mir ....

Nur leider nach wie vor
"Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das Problem beheben." 
trotz DirectX 9 *schnief


----------



## Kayone1 (13. September 2008)

Alle rein, Server sind wieder on, schnell


----------



## vinc3nt_rav3n (13. September 2008)

DrunkenLoki schrieb:


> preorder glücklicher ^^


ich hatte keine pre order hab nen key gewonnen. . . haha


----------



## vinc3nt_rav3n (13. September 2008)

hey leute könnt ihr euch ma bitte ausloggen damit die server wieder gehn? xD ich will spielen


----------



## Lari (13. September 2008)

Hier: Frontline 5
Habt ihr was zu lesen und spammt weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terriom (13. September 2008)

Yeah, es geht bei mir. Thx @ all


----------



## DrunkenLoki (13. September 2008)

ich meinte auch mich


----------



## njester (13. September 2008)

ZOcken WAAAAAGH es geht wieder


----------



## vinc3nt_rav3n (13. September 2008)

jo alle server wieda on


----------



## Neal (13. September 2008)

Terriom schrieb:


> Nunja, einloggen und Patch Downlowd funzt wieder bei mir ....
> 
> Nur leider nach wie vor
> "Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil d3dx9_34.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte das Problem beheben."
> trotz DirectX 9 *schnief




google die datei d3dx9_34.dll  und kopiere sie in  den ordner rein: C:\Windows\system32

have fun


----------



## Darkdiamond01 (13. September 2008)

Also ich denk mal die Server bleiben sicher off weil die sicher die Zeit brauchen um alles bis zum Hs so hin zubekommen das die Ce Käufer keine grauen Haare bekommen (ich hoff mal das die Reg. um 1 uhr dieses mal besser geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wenn ich an den Betastart denke bekomm ich jetzt noch 414 ähh Schreikrämpfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also GO GOA ihr schafft das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## extecy (13. September 2008)

vinc3nt_rav3n schrieb:


> ich finde das ja gut das sie aus nettigkeit die server bis heute abend auf lassen nach all den probs^^




was bringt dir das wenn sie die garnicht online bringen wegen probs 

GOA ist kacke und der größte Dilettant haufen den ich kenne, sie setzen alles in den sand 
und ich weis nidhtmal warum das jeder durchgehen läst .... oder immer wieder auf die setzt

für mcih ein sehr großer punkt warhammer nicht mehr zu spielen und wenn die soweiter machen steigt meine misgunst über die hälfte


----------



## Lari (13. September 2008)

extecy schrieb:


> für mcih ein sehr großer punkt warhammer nicht mehr zu spielen und wenn die soweiter machen steigt meine misgunst über die hälfte


Weißt du was? Ich glaub das ist denen Scheissegal, was du denkst. Spielst deren Spiel ja eh nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derail (13. September 2008)

GUt es geht wieder, aber auf den Server wo ich meine Chars habe komme ich nicht mehr, obwohl er on ist.

Naja shit happes ! Montag ich komme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xynam (13. September 2008)

Naja Patch downloaden ist auch net drin da immer ne fehlermeldung kommt das der Patcher nicht abgeschlossen werden konnte....

Mist verdammter


----------



## Darksong (13. September 2008)

Naja, dann ist meine fehlermeldung ja auch nix besonderes .....


Critical Error
Authentication failed! --- application will now terminated!


----------



## Darksong (13. September 2008)

Darksong schrieb:


> Naja, dann ist meine fehlermeldung ja auch nix besonderes .....
> 
> 
> Critical Error
> Authentication failed! --- application will now terminated!




Also für alle mit dieser Fehlermeldung ...... einfach mal den rechner neu starten !!!


----------

